# Lisbon to Cascais Train or Taxi



## Harry31 (19 Apr 2011)

We'll be going in May arriving in Lisbon at 20.30.  The place we are staying said they can arrange a private taxi for €60 each way - only 2 of us - would anyone recommend getting the train from Lisbon to Cascais, or is it a hassle?  Anyone done it?
Advice anyone?


----------



## Tintagel (19 Apr 2011)

From Tripadvisor.
There's a bus connecting the airport to Cais do Sodre station, here's a link golisbon.com/transport/airport-shuttle.html. Once there there's a train to Cascais every 20/30 min
and



When you exit airport there are three bus stops go to middle one that takes you direct to cais de sodre right to front door. Trains run every 10 - 15 mins direct to Cascais.


----------



## Baggie (19 Apr 2011)

It's just like getting the DART from Pearce Street to Bray.


----------



## Harry31 (19 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the information I'll look it all up & probably get the train - I'll put the 120Euro to good use!!


----------



## pnh (19 Apr 2011)

Was there couple weeks ago-we took the taxi option and were glad we did because flight was hour and a half late-U would need check on last train time.
As someone said the train is similar to Dart from Pearse St to Bray.


----------



## Tintagel (20 Apr 2011)

Make a point to visit the lovely park above the marina when you are there. There is an old church just across the road and you might be lucky to catch a local wedding taking place.


----------



## Hans (20 Apr 2011)

Google transfer companies and you will get a far better price than that.You are arriving a bit late and by the time you get to station and buy your tickets it might be a bit late. I know taxi's are very cheap in Lisbon the last time I got a taxi from Airport to hotel in Lisbon it was 7 euro.  I'd be surprised if there was not a deal to be done for a taxi to Cascais. 60 euro is exorbitant.


----------



## coleen (20 Apr 2011)

I got the train last october and it was 4 euro return and was easy to do


----------



## Harry31 (27 Apr 2011)

Hi Again, I contacted the place we are staying in Cascais & she said there would be 4 transport changes & could take us up to 2 hours?
Where you staying in Cascais Coleen?


----------



## cch (28 Apr 2011)

Hi we were in Lisbon two years ago and then moved onto Cascais. Our intention was to get the train, however when we got into the taxi to bring us to the trainstaion, the driver asked us where we were going and we subsequently told him Cascais. He told us he'd bring us there for 30 euro. We jumped at the chance as our hotel in Cascais was a little outside the town.


----------



## Grizzly (29 Apr 2011)

Harry31 said:


> Hi Again, I contacted the place we are staying in Cascais & she said there would be 4 transport changes & could take us up to 2 hours?
> Where you staying in Cascais Coleen?


 
I think you want to get the taxi?


----------



## coleen (29 Apr 2011)

We stayed in Hotel Baia which is near the beach and we walked to the trai station from hotel 10mins


----------



## Harry31 (24 Jun 2011)

Just an update - we got a taxi to Cascais when we arrived as it was 8.30 pm, it cost €55.  When we were going back our flight was around 9.00 pm so we took our time & got the train & then the bus to the airport, total cost for 2 around €15 & it was no problem at all, in fact it was like a sightseeing tour!


----------



## Grizzly (24 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the update Harry. If you were doing it again and time was not an issue would you use the bus from airport and train to Cascais? Was it easy?

It goes to show that arriving somewhere on a late evening flight can add extra expense to the holiday. I notice that a number of Ryanair flights are like this meaning a stayover in a hotel or the extra expense of a taxi when trains are no longer running.

Ryanair's Bergamo arrives at 19.55.
Ryanair's Girona 21.40
Ryanair's Pisa 23.35
Ryanair's Ibiza 19.40

Some of their weekend flights have different times but usually cost considerably more. Another thing to factor in to your costs.

Did you have a nice hotel?


----------



## Harry31 (24 Jun 2011)

If time wasn't an issue I would have no hesitation using the bus/train - easy peasy!!
We stayed in a place called Vila Bicuda a self catering , a bit out of Cascais really & more expensive than we usually stay but it was lovely.


----------

